# Worried!!



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey was spayed yesterday at six and half months. Now wishing I had not gone ahead!

She is a wee sad soul, hardly eating, not drinking and really sleepy.

She hasn't even been for a wee. My vet has been great and says she will go eventually. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Yes definitely. Tilly was really sleepy, wouldn't walk anywhere, if I took her outside she just stood for a few seconds, then lay down.

If bailey hasn't had a lot to drink, she won't really need a wee. I managed to tempt Tilly into eating with some yummy chicken - have you tried giving bailey something tasty?

The op does really knock them about - but when you think about what a big op it is, it's no wonder! She will perk up really soon and in a few weeks it will all be forgotten! Xx


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> Yes definitely. Tilly was really sleepy, wouldn't walk anywhere, if I took her outside she just stood for a few seconds, then lay down.
> 
> If bailey hasn't had a lot to drink, she won't really need a wee. I managed to tempt Tilly into eating with some yummy chicken - have you tried giving bailey something tasty?
> 
> The op does really knock them about - but when you think about what a big op it is, it's no wonder! She will perk up really soon and in a few weeks it will all be forgotten! Xx


I have given her scrambled egg with chicked, and some tuna. She ate it up but doesn't want to drink, although she will sip water out my hand.

I feel so guilty now for getting the operation when she is so young.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly was 7 months old when she had her op - she was really sleepy and sad for the dirt 3 days and then bounced back. It's better in the long run and her recovery will be quicker at this age than if she was older. If you're still worried tomorrow, give your vet a ring, but I honestly think its normal, albeit upsetting  

Get well soon Bailey xx


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for replying you have made me feel better. 

Hopefully she will be getting back to normal in a few days. I am off work for two weeks now so she will have plenty of cuddles.

My son has even allowed me to borrow his ipad to ask about her - he must be worried too! I am only allowed it when he is out!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wishing bailey a very speedy recovery x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty was not herself for six days. Didn't wee for 24 hours, slept or just stayed lying down. She wouldn't even chase her tennis ball and she's bonkers for it but after the sixth day it was like a switch had been flicked and she was back to her old self.

Hang in there she'll take her time to get back to herself but she will get there. X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly was 6 months when she got spayed and the day we picked her up she didn't want to pee or eat or anything for the first little while. I had a pee pad in the hallway just in case but nothing. 

We picked her up at around 6pm and all she wanted to do was sleep. I got up in the early morning and she finally had a pee. The next day she barely ate but would drink she just moped around for the first few days and then bounced back.

I am sure Bailey will be fine. Just give her lots of love  Does she have a onesie on or a cone? Hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We have a cat called Bailey.  We are all sending your Bailey our very best wishes for a quick and full recovery. She will be back to normal in no time at all, in the meantime take the opportunity to give her a lot of cuddles and love.


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Great responses everyone! Thank you for helping out!


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Molly was 6 months when she got spayed and the day we picked her up she didn't want to pee or eat or anything for the first little while. I had a pee pad in the hallway just in case but nothing.
> 
> We picked her up at around 6pm and all she wanted to do was sleep. I got up in the early morning and she finally had a pee. The next day she barely ate but would drink she just moped around for the first few days and then bounced back.
> 
> I am sure Bailey will be fine. Just give her lots of love  Does she have a onesie on or a cone? Hope she has a speedy recovery.


Poor thing has a babygro on but was licking it constantly so she now has a cone on aswell.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I had one on Molly also but she tried to get at it so the first night she had the cone and hated it she wouldn't move with it on so I got her an inflatable collar and with that she was fine. I kept the onesie on her as it kept her incision clean.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Buster-279805-Inflatable-Collar-M/dp/B007GH3UES


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lexi was that way the first day. I was wishing she was that way the second day.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

How is she doing? Willow was done at six months. After the first two days I couldn't keep her still. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I was just coming to check how Bailey's doing too, Donna! Any improvement ? X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Her son probably confiscated the Ipad and she can't communicate with us Hope little Bailey is doing ok!


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Just got ipad back, son is out!

Bailey is doing really well today, big difference in her from yesterday. In fact by Monday will probably be looking for another dose of anesthetic from vet to quieten her down!

She's still wearing a cone thing cause she keeps licking her wound.

Thanks again to everyone it made me feel a lot better because on Thursday I thought she would never get back to normal.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Pleased to hear bailey is bouncing back x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

So glad to hear that she is better! She will be bouncy so try and keep her from jumping on and off furniture etc..Molly used to jump on everyone she saw outside and I would freak out thinking she would pop her sutures but she healed just fine So glad to hear this news!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So glad to hear she is doing better. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Lexi was that way the first day. I was wishing she was that way the second day.


Now I know what you mean! Bailey has started going mental; running, jumping, biting, you name it she is doing it. Will not do a thing she is told, think three days without walking is now catching up. Hopefully tomorrow she will be able to have a little walk, although dont think that will calm her.

Think she's paying us back for putting her through this operation.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

So glad she is back to her normal self! Hard to keep them calm but she will be ok Molly was the same thing just had to keep her away from her favorite people and doggy friends for a bit...she would see them and lose her mind


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I have to admit that I eventually gave in and did short little walks. It was too much pent up energy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------

